# Flat rate expenses tax credit



## Knorp (21 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I have just known that maybe I was entitled for a flat rate expenses tax credit in 2006. I'm an engineer and there is a tax credit for engineering industry workers. I work in the telecoms sector but I suppose that it is included, can someone clarify? I would like to know how I can claim that tax credit for 2006 and if it still exists for 2007 (obviously, just in case of being actually entitled to that tax credit).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2007)

See [broken link removed] for _Revenue _info about the flat rated expenses for certain classes of employment. If you qualified for any of these in previous years then you can backdate your claim for up to 4 years.


----------



## GeneralZod (21 Jan 2007)

The most recent figure I've seen for it is 20% of 166 euro (2005). 

I claimed and got it for 2006 using 2005's figure - so hope it is still valid!


----------



## Knorp (31 Jan 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> The most recent figure I've seen for it is 20% of 166 euro (2005).
> 
> I claimed and got it for 2006 using 2005's figure - so hope it is still valid!


Well,

I have checked the flat rate expenses file, that is anyway only updated until 2006, and it seems to me that in my case (telecoms engineer) the applicable paragraph would be: 'all unskilled workers and skilled or semiskilled workers who do not bear the full cost of own tools and overalls'. I have two questions: do flat rate expenses still apply in 2007? and how much do I have to select for 2007 (it would be €210 for 2006)?.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Newby (1 Feb 2007)

Knorp said:


> do flat rate expenses still apply in 2007?


 
I can't see why not. I did not hear of them being abolished.


----------



## Satanta (1 Feb 2007)

Knorp said:


> ..and how much do I have to select for 2007 (it would be €210 for 2006)?


If you just apply for the credit to be added, stating which one you are claiming, they will handle the amount. It may change for 2007 or it may stay the same. (nothing on the Revenue site as of yet)

Also, do be sure to claim for the previous years if applicable.


----------



## Knorp (3 Feb 2007)

Satanta said:


> If you just apply for the credit to be added, stating which one you are claiming, they will handle the amount. It may change for 2007 or it may stay the same. (nothing on the Revenue site as of yet)
> 
> Also, do be sure to claim for the previous years if applicable.


 
Hi again,

How should I apply for this credits? I mean, do I have to send any particular form for that or will a letter sent to my Tax Office suffice?

Thanks.


----------



## Satanta (3 Feb 2007)

Knorp said:


> How should I apply for this credits? I mean, do I have to send any particular form for that or will a letter sent to my Tax Office suffice?


I applied in an e-mail while sorting out issues with my Tax Credits & SRCOP last year. A letter would be fine I'm sure. A phone call would probably also do to get it sorted. Definatly no specific form you need to send in.


----------



## bobbyboy101 (6 Feb 2007)

Hi, 

I tried to claim these expenses today. I work as a Chemical Engineer, and was told that I wasn't eligible. 

I was speaking to someone in the revenue office who thought that only electrical engineers were eligible. There was no persuading this guy. 

He said that an email had been circulated internally on the 8th of January stating that this tax credit was being given out too easily. The credit would have been granted without question before, but since the Revenue have been advertising and telling people to claim there tax credits that too many people are looking for these credits.

He stated that the whole area of what engineers qualified was a bit cloudy.

I'll pursue this further anyway.

Bob


----------



## kev53 (28 Jul 2007)

Probably a silly question - but does one have to have receipts (i.e. vouched expenses) to claim this tax credit. I see I am eligible for this also credit also, news to me!!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jul 2007)

You don't need to vouch for it with receipts etc. as far as I know.


----------



## kev53 (8 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You don't need to vouch for it with receipts etc. as far as I know.


Can anyone tell me where you enter the flat rate expenses tax credit on the self assessment tax form? Much appreciated.


----------

